# Afghanistan following 11 years of US combat: 'Not much different'



## longknife (Mar 6, 2013)

by Bill Corcoran

Read @ Afghanistan following 11 years of US combat: 'Not much different' - News - MSN CA


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 7, 2013)

The US continues its uninterrupted pattern of getting kicked out of every war zone it creates and it's troops becoming the losing laughing stock .


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the product of people who refused to learn the lessons of history. Blinded by the power they thought they wielded, they immersed this nation in hopeless endeavors that have killed its youth and devoured its riches. All that has been achieved is that new enemies have been made and good will from others lost.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 7, 2013)

No no it's much different! 80% of World Heroin come from Afghanistan now! Thank you Marine and Soldier!


----------



## Jos (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Desperado (Mar 8, 2013)

Afghanistan
11 years of wasted American Lives
11 years of wasted US Tax dollars
11 years of American Propaganda from Washington
Ask yourself this question 
After 11 Years are we any safer?
After 11 Years was the it worth the American Lives and Money spent on this fiasco?
Then ask yourself...... Who made money on this deal.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 8, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> The US continues its uninterrupted pattern of getting kicked out of every war zone it creates and it's troops becoming the losing laughing stock .



And which third world shit hole country are you from Missy?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 8, 2013)

Jos said:


>



Thats a British Soldier and he is doing a bang up job guarding that product.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 8, 2013)

American Communist said:


> No no it's much different! 80% of World Heroin come from Afghanistan now! Thank you Marine and Soldier!



Your welcome, you have a problem with that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 8, 2013)

For every terrorist you kill, a new one is born on the same day.
The only way to end Islamic fascism is to attack and expose the hate-training schools sponsored by our "friends" in Saudi Arabia and paid for by our oil consumption.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 8, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> For every terrorist you kill, a new one is born on the same day.
> The only way to end Islamic fascism is to attack and expose the hate-training schools sponsored by our "friends" in Saudi Arabia and paid for by our oil consumption.



Agreed. But lets do it on paper.

Not in the battlefield.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > For every terrorist you kill, a new one is born on the same day.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 8, 2013)

On paper?


----------



## Jos (Mar 8, 2013)

On aluminum foil, ok

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLQc8UTCAZk]Steely Dan- "Time Out of Mind" (1080p HD) Live in Canandaigua, NY on July 23, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]
The lead guitar, on the left looks a lot like SFC Ollie, why that old...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> On paper?



I assume he meant by other means than invading Saudi Arabia.
We should be doing everything we can to embarrass the Saudi's by exposing their two-faced agenda as openly as possible. 
But wait...we can't...OPEC would string us up by the balls by raising oil prices to a ridiculous level, but wait...we could offset that by using internal sources of oil...but wait again...we have not drilled oil for so long on so many places domestically that it would take years for the refineries and equipment to make up the difference.

 So yeah....nothing will happen.


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 10, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> > The US continues its uninterrupted pattern of getting kicked out of every war zone it creates and it's troops becoming the losing laughing stock .
> ...



Trouble is...there's soo many of them around the globe and most are inhabited by muslims.or have a I'slum'ic majority...If the military were allowed to do their job properly then we wouldn't lose so many troops in the pursuit of Political Correctness...


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 10, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Afghanistan
> 11 years of wasted American Lives
> 11 years of wasted US Tax dollars
> 11 years of American Propaganda from Washington
> ...



What were Bush and Cheney thinking? There isn't even any oil in Afghanistan. Higher quality thinking goes into the drunk tanks of America every Saturday night. 

All those dead. All the maimed. All for nothing. The lessons of Vietnam and GW1 ignored. And the scum of the earth re elected Bush League degenerates in 2004. Halfwit America brought all this on themselves.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 10, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan
> ...



Did not need oil as an incentive with all the precious metals there

Afghanistan Jackpot! Its Filled With Precious Metals!

by Ken Layne

We hope it turns out better than this.If you thought Afghanistan was only profitable for opium wholesalers and the defense industry, think again! According to some convenient new geological study of the mountainous, wild land that has broken the backs of so many empires, the whole place is chock full of precious metals  $1 trillion in reserves, maybe, including huge veins of iron, copper, cobalt, gold and critical industrial metals like lithium.
Read more at Afghanistan Jackpot! It?s Filled With Precious Metals!


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 10, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Ah! Mercantilism again, is it? Along with the drug routes they (including Clinton) seem fixated on protecting (anyone remember C.A. 1980s, Kosova, 1990s) one would hope these filthy fucking nutball scum would want some of the minerals extraction jobs in the Rockies or even in Canada and Mexico where every metal on the list can be found.


----------



## waltky (Mar 11, 2013)

Once we leave...

... look for Afghanistan...

... to become the next Syria.


----------



## editec (Mar 11, 2013)

Once we drove out the Taliban, we should have declared a win and split.

We are not going to impose a nation on a place where every remote valley is a unique fiefdom.

As far as those folks are concerned their form of non centralized government has been working for thousands of years and they do not want to change it.

Whose land is it, anyway?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 11, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan
> ...


But there IS $100 Billion a year in Heroin so that's one of the reasons.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 11, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan
> ...



There are trillions of dollars worth of minerals in Afghanistan.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 11, 2013)

waltky said:


> Once we leave...
> 
> ... look for Afghanistan...
> 
> ... to become the next Syria.



Afghanistan the next Syria? HA that would be a step up, they should be so lucky.


----------

